# Mitfahrer im Raum Giessen gesucht



## DerandereJan (31. August 2008)

Servus, ich suche Leute im Raum Giessen, die regelmässig im Wald unterwegs sind. Meine Leute fahrn gerade einen Alpencross, dafür bin ich aber noch zu schwach  Deswegen bin ich im Moment alleine. 
Ich bin fast jeden Tag am Fahren, und kenne im Raum Giessen auch einige schöne Trailkombinationen......... allerdings bin ich kein Downhiller, schnell bergab ja, aber nicht im Verrücktenmodus!  Also wer Lust hat......... einfach hier melden!! 
Grüße Jan


----------



## Smartinsche (9. September 2008)

Hallo Jan,
dann lass uns doch mal fahrn, wenn ich wieder auf den Beinen bin (krankheitsgeplagt).. 
Obwohl deine "Jungs" ja bald wieder da sein sollten, oder brauchen die was länger für so nen Cross??
Viele Grüße...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lieblingsschaf (9. September 2008)

Ja, ja!
Jammern und dann nicht die PM beantworten!


----------



## DerandereJan (11. September 2008)

lieblingsschaf schrieb:


> Ja, ja!
> Jammern und dann nicht die PM beantworten!


ich neige mein Haupt gen Boden....... habs verschnarcht........ gelobe Besserung!


----------



## DerandereJan (11. September 2008)

Smartinsche schrieb:


> Hallo Jan,
> dann lass uns doch mal fahrn, wenn ich wieder auf den Beinen bin (krankheitsgeplagt)..
> Obwohl deine "Jungs" ja bald wieder da sein sollten, oder brauchen die was länger für so nen Cross??
> Viele Grüße...


nee......... jetzt sind se wieder da!! 
und zum Thema deine JUNGS........ da waren zwei eisenharte Mädels mit bei!  
Bis morgen du Simulantin!!


----------

